
Netflix tests a bypass of iTunes billing in 33 markets - MESY
https://techcrunch.com/2018/08/21/netflix-itunes-2/
======
yazr
I thought Apple/Android block and ban apps whcih re-direct to other payment
methods ?

What are the rules on this ?

